# Help needed in Granada



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello all
We are sat at Las Lomas above Granada, and should be joining Desert Detours on monday.
We have an Autotrail Chieftain G.
However our shower has sprung a leak, it appears to be building up pressure at the back of the shower control unit and leaking outside (the water is dripping off the rear mudflap). We have removed the control to the shower and when Roger undid the grub screw holding the unit on, it blew the controls off under pressure. Could it be the plastic insert inside the shower controls? Does anyone know if we can purchase new contols here? Any suggestions would help.
Thanks

Sandra


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

bump.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Granada*

Hello there,

Has air pressure built up inside the system rather than water pressure causing the fitting to blow off?.

From memory In Motril near the coast there was a caravan dealer somewhere near the Alcampo (Spanish Auchan) supermarket. There is also quite a range of Shops in Motril esp if you follow the Centro Commercial or whatever you call it.

I will google and see what I can come up with.

Best of Lick and hope you get sorted. Nothing worse is there, our awning woundd out in France last week and would not wind in!.

Regards,
Trev.

eidit here is one

Caravanas Autostar S.L.
Ctra. De Motril, km. 142
18630 Otura (Granada)
Phone: 958 576666
Fax: 958 558066


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Roger and Sandra

Saw the post and tried to contact you....will keep trying.....but if you see this first phone Debbie on 0034 658988841.

There are a couple of Mhome/Caravan sales centers on the Granada-Sevila road, I think it is the A92. There's also a Mhome/caravan dealer on the coast road just outside Torre del Mar, the Malaga side. Same firm has another outlet at Santa Fe just before the airport.. 

We have a motorhome service/repair facility near Estepona if you can get here asap. My co-driver on your tour next week is also a mechanic/elec/plum.........

Don't panic!!!!!!

.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*More*

http://www.caravanasautostar.com/contacto.php

Some more here.........

Clcik me<<<

Trev.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

If your going down to Algeciras to catch the ferry there is a big caravan and motorhome dealer on the main road just after the second turn off to Gibraltar. He is very helpful, did a little job for me once. If you get to the Palmones industrial estate where the Carefour supermarket is you have gone too far.


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Thank you all soooooo much.
We are heading to Caravanas Autostar (thanks Trevor)
Thanks Ray for the phone call, will call you when I have any news
Thanks Dollaryen have written down info.

Have to sign off now will lose very expensive wifi 8O 

Sandra


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sandra*

Beunos Dias Sandra,

No problem at all, hope you get sorted.

Thanks for thanking us all on your expensive wi-fi lin too!, some cannot be bothered when it is FREE.

Off to do some work now

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Just managed to get online (in Morocco), first chance to say thanks again to you all. Special thanks to Ray and Debbie who met us and arranged for us to see Antonio near Estepona who fixed our problem and I will add him to MHF when we return home as he will be useful for all of you in Southern Spain. What an excellent guy, and he also has a shop for motorhome and caravan stuff.
Thanks again
Roger and Sandra


----------

